# Termopar y LM35 como compensar



## R-Mario (May 27, 2011)

Hola a todos gracias por leer esto, pues con la novedad de que mi profe dice que no puedo hacer eso que dice el titulo, es decir compensar la union fria de un termopar con un lm35, les cuento yo tengo un microcontrolador al cual en puerto ADC le conecto el termopar, claro esta primero hago una etapa amplificadora, luego en otro canal ADC le conecto el LM35, entonces segun entiendo para que el termopar mida debe haber una diferencia de temperatura, por ello a Tambiente no mide nada, ahora segun yo conque haya una grado de diferencia el termopar ya va a medir ese grado cierto o me equivoco???

Segun yo la temperatura del termopar = temperatura del termopar + la temperatura del LM35

Caso hipotetico

Temperatura ambiente 26 Grados
Temperatura del recipiente con agua 27 grados
Entonces temperatura medida con termopar sera 1 grado + 26 grados  =  27 Grados

Es correcto esto o estoy mal, el profe no me dio muchos fundamentos para decir que esta mal solo me dijo "ESO NO SE PUEDE HACER POR ESO SE TIENE QUE COMPRAR EL MAX6675"

Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 27, 2011)

No te quiero "envalentonar" pero, O usás el LM35 o el MAX6675. el MAX trae incorporado un sensor de temperatura, con lo cual puede evaluar la temperatura real de la termocupla, eso no impide que yo use el LM35 como sensor de el punto "frio" de la misma.
Estás seguro de que la premisa era con el LM35?


----------



## R-Mario (May 27, 2011)

Jeje soy mexicano no entiendo que es "envalentonar"

Mira la cuestion es que nosotros no quisimos usar el MAX6675 porque es muy caro aprox 300 pesos, entonces usamos un operacional de instrumentacion, amplifique la señal de termopar y la meti al micro luego con un LM35 que puse cerca de la union del termopar con la placa de circuito, mido la temperatura de ese punto asi cuando mido la temperatura del termopar pues solamente le sumo la temperatura medida por el LM35, eso es lo que hice pero mi profe dice que eso no se puede y yo digo que si y tu que dices?? jeje

Alguna idea????


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

Habría que aclarar algunas cosas:
Qué tipo de Termopar(Termocople) estás o pretendes utilizar ?.

Dices en tu mensaje original:
_Entonces, segun entiendo, para que el termopar mida debe haber una diferencia de temperatura, _
_por ello a T-ambiente no mide nada_,

Entre qué y Qué debe haber una diferencia de temperatura ?.
A T-Ambiente casi todos los tipos Termocoples dan un milivoltaje. Claro suponiendo que la temperatura ambiente es alrededor de 26°C.

Vamos Suponiendo que utilizas el termocople tipo K.
Este y ningún otro tipo de Termocople da una lectura directa de la temperatura que está sintiendo. En lo que sea °C o °F. Dan un milivoltaje el cual es representativo de la temperatura respecto su tabla de valores.

Así que con tu circuito lo que estarías haciendo es: (LM35: T x 0.010)+(TC: mv @ Tx). Cierto ?.
T = Temperatura.
mv = milivolts. 
TC = Termocople.
Tx = Temperatura x.
El LM35 Nos da 10mV por grado centígrado.
El Termocople tipo K nos da 1 mv @ 25°C. Ve la tabla adjunta.
Si analizas este párrafo verás que el resultado de ese circuito dará otra cosa menos lo que estás esperando.

Lo que necesitas hacer es convertir todas las especies a una sola: 
Salida del LM35 a temperatura. 
Salida del termocople a temperatura
Y si tu procedimiento está bien entonces sumar estos resultados. Pero creo que ese procedimiento no es correcto.
Has un ejercicio convirtiendo a temperatura los valores de ambos sensores.

También puedes convertir los valores de ambos sensores a milivoltaje en la misma escala y súmalos. Verás que no es correcto tu procedimiento.

Date una vuelta por acá. No importa que esté en ingles solo ve las figuras que aparecen y analízalas.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermocouple
Sin embargo puedes buscar en español: compensación en juntura fria.

No pude anexar la tabla del termocople tipo K por que ya la había adjuntado acá.
En el Mensaje #2
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/amplificador-operacional-termopar-55647/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## R-Mario (May 29, 2011)

Andale ya me confundi, mira te cuento que es lo hice.
Yo entiendo que para que el termopar tipo K mida un lado debe estar a 0°C y el otro debe ser la parte que sensa, a la primera le llaman la parte fria y la otra la zona caliente ok, el problema esta en que a temperatura ambiente pues ambos lados estan igual entonces el termopar no da nada, entonces como hacer que mida la temperatura ambiente???

En internet encontre que hay dos formas de hacer esto y se basan en la compenzacion de la zona fria, la primera muy rudimentaria consiste en mantener a 0°C la zona fria cosa que no puedo hacer y la otra es usar un sensor adicional que mida la temperatura ambiente y sumar este valor al medido por el termmopar

Entonces yo medi la temp ambiente con el LM35 y la converti a grados centrigrados

Luego medi lo que me da el termopar y lo convierto a grados centrigrados

Ejemplo si la Tambiente "medida por el LM35" es de 25°C

Entonces sumo esos 25 a lo que mida con el termopar, que ´por estar a Tambiente sera 0°C

De esta forma si caliente al menos un 1°C la zona caliente del termopar pues este ya no dara 0 si no que me dara 1°C y este grado se lo sumo a los 25 del LM35, o porque es que no puedo hacer esto no entiendo


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

En realidad no debe haber nadie que te detenga de hacer ese experimento.
Solo Hazlo y luego nos platicas cual fue el resultados.

Claro: Los esperados y los obtenidos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## R-Mario (May 29, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Benito2312
> 
> En realidad no debe haber nadie que te detenga de hacer ese experimento.
> Solo Hazlo y luego nos platicas cual fue el resultados.
> ...



Jejeje es que sabes que que ya lo habia hecho y segun yo funciona bien porque medi la temperatura de agua a 100 grados con un termometro y lo que mide mi circuito con el termopar es de 99 grados osea muy aproxiamado, luego a temperatura ambiente me marca 26 grados centigrados, pero el maestro dice que no se puede hacer eso de la compensacion con un LM35 que por eso venden dispositivos como el MAX6675 y que por eso son caros porque ya tiene toda la electronica integrada que se necesita, entonces el esta necio que lo que hice no esta bien, total consegui el max6675 y probe con el obteniendo los mismos resultados que antes con mi circuito, y basicamente me di cuenta que el MAX6675 tambien tiene un sensor de temperatura dentro porque si calientas el MAX6676 aumenta la temperatura que marca por eso yo digo que es lo mismo que lo que yo hice pero quiero bases para refutar lo que el maestro dice jejeje


----------



## MrCarlos (May 29, 2011)

No podrías encontarar argumentos para refutarle al maestro pues él tanto como tú tienen su razón.
Ponte por un momento en sus zapatos. verás que lo que te dice es cierto.

En realidad no es la frase que dice: no se PUEDE hacer con esto o con aquello.
Tu Dices que SÏ. y se pudo Verdad ?.
así que cada quien tiene su razón pero tu tienes la experiencia que te dejo el lograr hacerlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## R-Mario (May 29, 2011)

Eso es cierto, entonces a ver como me va, porque pues como quiera que sea, sera como el diga despues de todo no quiero tener problemas por enojarme, asi que bueno pues le hare como diga. Igual me intereza pasar la materia y ya no volver a verlo


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 1, 2011)

Si se puede hacer la compensacion con un LM35... de echo nosotros la hicimos para aplicaciones industriales de muy alta exactitud... 

Como bien dijiste a temperatura ambiente el termopar y la union fria tienen la misma temperatura... para saber esa temperatura la unica manera es usando un sensor externo y en base a tablas se puede saber la temperatura del termopar

Ese es exactamente el principio de funcionamiento del MAX.... ya tiene las tablas incluidas en alguna memoria y midiendo la temperatura con el sensor y el voltaje del termopar comprueba las tablas y entrega la temperatura corregida... 

Antes de la existencia del MAX la correccion se hacia con operacionales, se ponia un sensor que podia ser un diodo o un transistor y varios operacionales hacian el calculo matematico... 

aqui te dejo un link que muestra exactamente lo que quieres tratar de hacer... 

http://iindustrial.obolog.com/medidor-temperatura-termopar-86703


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 3, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la info lo voy a leer y a imprimir para ponercelo en su carota horrible y que vea que no todo se limita a la tecnologia de los 60 "que imagino es donde estuvo" jejeje Sale deberas muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ojo que esa "tecnologia de los 60s" es la que se sigue usando y se usara durante mucho tiempo mas.... el principio de funcionamiento es el mismo solo que en vez de usar un diodo o un transistor ahora se usa un LM35, y en vez de tener un operacional a la salida ahora se tiene un microcontrolador..... 

Y aun asi muchas veces ES MAS EXACTO usar la tecnologia vieja que digitalizar la señal y pasarla a un micro


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 4, 2011)

PUes ya esta, discutimos y llegamos a la conclusion de que si bien no es la mejor forma si funciona bien, y al parecer lo acepto


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 9, 2011)

En teoria... amplifica a en un rango de voltaje muy amplio, ej, 0-12V (amplificando X12) o aun mejor, de -12 a 12 (amplificando X24) con la mínima corriente que pueda circular por el cable para evitar perder voltaje por la resistencia del cable. A mayor amplitud del rango de voltaje, mayor relacion señal ruido vas a tener.
Lo demás ya te toca desarrollar e investigar.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 30, 2011)

Otra opción es convertir la tensión que entrega el LM35 en corriente. De esa forma se evita que influya la resistencia del cable.


----------



## ru83n5 (Jun 6, 2013)

el max6675 ya esta autocompensado! no necesitas el lm35! 
en el caso de usar el amplificador tienes que meter el lm35 o termistor, pero pues es mucho mas trabajo!
suerte con esto


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 6, 2013)

Jajaja tu respuesta llego 2 años tarde. Efectivamente el max6675 hace todo pero yo queria demostrarle al profesorsete que no tenia que comprarlo forzosamente


----------

